# first marlin



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

Just wanted to thank everyone who has given me advice for blue water fishing. Finally got my first marlin on Sat. However he did pass up all my islanders, ballyhoo to hit the cedar plug on the shotgun. As usual it is the smallest reel 4/0 with 30 lb line. After a long battle finally got him to the boat. What a awsome day.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats to you and all on board! i bet that will be a special memory for you for a life time...

i've read where it is customary for you to take a dip back at the docks...did you any picks of folks pushing you in?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, and hopefully you took a dip at the dock like said above.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on ******!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice job. Great so see some bill pics. Ms Yellow should be on his way in hopefully he can add to these. Awesome job!!!!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats on the marlin. thanks for the pic.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Makes no difference what lure he hits! A caught billfish is just that, a caught billfish!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice. Congrates are in order. That will wake you up on the shoot gun. Now that's one go get a few more. Thanks for the post. Gene


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Congratulations! Make sure you take a swim at the dock (I'm told its for good luck). Really cool stuff!


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Did ya jump in the water?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

That is so cool...nice job:thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations! Bet you can't tell me that that wasn't the most excitement you've had so far fishing. The first bill you will always remember.


----------



## snapper snatcher (Nov 21, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

*just wondering*

i was just wondering if yal would take into consideration for someone in a wheel chair or send them for a dip anyway lol


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet blue. did u get a measurement


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!!... it seems like not your first time.. the bigger one is waiting for you. lol...!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Very few fish will refuse a cedar plug. Something about that eratic motion. Had a huge hoo skyrocket one in our spread about a month ago and completly missed the hook. Saves more ballyhoo as well:thumbsup:.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations! Even better job landing her on the lighter line with less capacity.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice white marlin... pretty fish!


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

*Congrats!*

Nice Marlin :thumbup:
Still waiting on mine... .. .. .
good to see there out there.


----------

